# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  الصفحة الفنية الجمعة 16 أبريل

## Ehab M. Ali

** في لفتة انسانية منها قامت الفنانة ندي محمد عثمان والشهيرة بندي القلعة باطلاق سراح سبع سجينات من سجن النساء بامدرمان بعد تكفلها بدفع غراماتهن كاملة .. وتكفلت الفنانة ندي باقامة يوم ترفيهي للنزيلات بعد انتهاء فترة العدة الشرعية (الحبس) لوفاة زوجها .. وتأتي هذه الخطوة في نفس الطريق الذي سبقها اليه عدد من الفنانين الشباب في اطلاق سراح عدد من نزلاء السجون منهم حسين الصادق وشكرالله عزالدين.. 

** قدمت قناة النيل الازرق مساء أمس الاول سهرة بعنوان رد الجميل استضافت فيها الموسيقار العائد للوطن يوسف الموصلي ومجموعة عقد الجلاد ب(نيو لوك)  قُدمت فيها مجموعة من الاغنيات .. ولكن الملاحظ الظهور الهزيل للفرقة وانعدام التوافق عند الادء المشترك مع الفنان الموصلي الشئ الذي خصم من رصيد الفرقة حسب رأي الكثيرين الذين استطلعتهم حيث كان ظهرت المجموعة كأنها تقول (نحن هنا) الشئ الذي جعل السهرة تؤكد بأن من يحتاج رد الجميل هو عثمان النو الذي غاب فغابت عقد الجلاد

*** الموسيقار الكتور عبدالماجد خليفة أوضح بانه لم يوقف فنانة نجوم الغد النسخة الاخيرة فهيمة عبداالله من اداء الحانه مباشرة وقال (انا ما وقفت فهيمة عديل كده لاني ما قابلتها لمن قلت كلامي ده )  واضاف بانه وبواسطة من أحد اقاربها وعدد من الاصدقاء منهم الشاعر تاج السر عباس تم حل المشكلة والباب الان مفتوح امام فهيمة لتغني الحانه مع تشديده علي الحقوق الادبية والمالية.

**** (ايمان لندن) تناشد الاهله لنفرة استاد الهلال.. ايمان تدخل مزاد  فانيلة (عمر بخيت) ، لندن تقدم التهنئية للهلال بالفوز باكأس الممتاز .. والتهنئة  من ايمان للهلال لنيله كأس السودان .. لندن تسافر خصيصا لابوظبي وعلى نفقتها الخاصة  لاقامة حفل احتفالا بنيل الهلال لكأس دورة بن ياس الدولية ، وتقيم حفل آخرعقب عودة  الهلال للسودان بدار النادي .. وتعود مع الهلال فى نفس الطائرة وتصرح عشقي للهلال  بلا حدود والهلال هو عشقى الاول ووو

هذه بعض من الاقوال التي أصبحت رأي عام للكثيرين عن الفنانة ايمان لندن والتي اتخذت من نادي الهلال السوداني مدخل لفنها  حيث وصفها الكثيرين بانها تركت كل شى واصبحت تلاحق الهلال فى كل مكان.. بل ان معظم اخبارها اصبحت  تتصدر الصحف  الرياضية .. حتي طالب البعض بتسجيلها رسميا" في كشوفات الفريق في تكميلية يونيو..

***** فنان الجاز الجيلاني الواثق كشف عن توصله لاتفاق مع متعهد حفلات مصري علي اقامة عدد من الحفلات التجارية بالقاهرة وتأتي هذه الخطوة في سلسلة لارتباط الفنان الجيلاني الواثق بالقاهرة حيث سبق له انتاج البوم غنائي كامل من عشر اغنيات باللهجة المصرية وذلك في تسعينيات القرن الماضي وعدد من الاغاني المصورة بنظام الفيديو كليب .. الفنان الشاب طه سليمان ايضا" سار في هذا الدرب وذلك بتعاون مع الدكتور الجبالي المصري الجنسية اسفرت عن العمل الاول لطه داير اعيش والذي عُرض في عدد الفضائيات العربية وكذلك العمل الثاني والذي يعرض هذه الايام ايضا" بالاضافة لالبوم غنائي كامل بموسيقي سودانية وتوزيع مصري.  

*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*مشكور ياهندسه 
ولا عدمناك يالحبيب 
ومن المفروض ان تثبت الصفحه
او يقام منتدى فنى خاص حسب ما اقترحت 
انا سابقا


*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كشه الدولى
					

مشكور ياهندسه 
ولا عدمناك يالحبيب 
ومن المفروض ان تثبت الصفحه
او يقام منتدى فنى خاص حسب ما اقترحت 
انا سابقا













اقتراحك علي العين والراس يا هندسة

ننتظر رأي الاخوة في الاشراف

الصفحات السابقة يتم تحويلها لدار اون لاين

*

----------


## قنوان

*اخبار اخبار ايهاب زقزوق يا خطري
*

----------


## samawal

*تحفة يا ايهاب ربنا يديك العافية 
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

* في لفتة انسانية منها قامت الفنانة ندي محمد عثمان والشهيرة بندي القلعة باطلاق سراح سبع سجينات من سجن النساء بامدرمان بعد تكفلها بدفع غراماتهن كاملة .. وتكفلت الفنانة ندي باقامة يوم ترفيهي للنزيلات بعد انتهاء فترة العدة الشرعية (الحبس) لوفاة زوجها .. وتأتي هذه الخطوة في نفس الطريق الذي سبقها اليه عدد من الفنانين الشباب في اطلاق سراح عدد من نزلاء السجون منهم حسين الصادق وشكرالله عزالدين.. 

** قدمت قناة النيل الازرق مساء أمس الاول سهرة بعنوان رد الجميل استضافت فيها الموسيقار العائد للوطن يوسف الموصلي ومجموعة عقد الجلاد ب(نيو لوك) قُدمت فيها مجموعة من الاغنيات .. ولكن الملاحظ الظهور الهزيل للفرقة وانعدام التوافق عند الادء المشترك مع الفنان الموصلي الشئ الذي خصم من رصيد الفرقة حسب رأي الكثيرين الذين استطلعتهم حيث كان ظهرت المجموعة كأنها تقول (نحن هنا) الشئ الذي جعل السهرة تؤكد بأن من يحتاج رد الجميل هو عثمان النو الذي غاب فغابت عقد الجلاد 
*** الموسيقار الكتور عبدالماجد خليفة أوضح بانه لم يوقف فنانة نجوم الغد النسخة الاخيرة فهيمة عبداالله من اداء الحانه مباشرة وقال (انا ما وقفت فهيمة عديل كده لاني ما قابلتها لمن قلت كلامي ده ) واضاف بانه وبواسطة من أحد اقاربها وعدد من الاصدقاء منهم الشاعر تاج السر عباس تم حل المشكلة والباب الان مفتوح امام فهيمة لتغني الحانه مع تشديده علي الحقوق الادبية والمالية. 
**** (ايمان لندن) تناشد الاهله لنفرة استاد الهلال.. ايمان تدخل مزاد فانيلة (عمر بخيت) ، لندن تقدم التهنئية للهلال بالفوز باكأس الممتاز .. والتهنئة من ايمان للهلال لنيله كأس السودان .. لندن تسافر خصيصا لابوظبي وعلى نفقتها الخاصة لاقامة حفل احتفالا بنيل الهلال لكأس دورة بن ياس الدولية ، وتقيم حفل آخرعقب عودة الهلال للسودان بدار النادي .. وتعود مع الهلال فى نفس الطائرة وتصرح عشقي للهلال بلا حدود والهلال هو عشقى الاول ووو 
هذه بعض من الاقوال التي أصبحت رأي عام للكثيرين عن الفنانة ايمان لندن والتي اتخذت من نادي الهلال السوداني مدخل لفنها حيث وصفها الكثيرين بانها تركت كل شى واصبحت تلاحق الهلال فى كل مكان.. بل ان معظم اخبارها اصبحت تتصدر الصحف الرياضية .. حتي طالب البعض بتسجيلها رسميا" في كشوفات الفريق في تكميلية يونيو.. 
***** فنان الجاز الجيلاني الواثق كشف عن توصله لاتفاق مع متعهد حفلات مصري علي اقامة عدد من الحفلات التجارية بالقاهرة وتأتي هذه الخطوة في سلسلة لارتباط الفنان الجيلاني الواثق بالقاهرة حيث سبق له انتاج البوم غنائي كامل من عشر اغنيات باللهجة المصرية وذلك في تسعينيات القرن الماضي وعدد من الاغاني المصورة بنظام الفيديو كليب .. الفنان الشاب طه سليمان ايضا" سار في هذا الدرب وذلك بتعاون مع الدكتور الجبالي المصري الجنسية اسفرت عن العمل الاول لطه داير اعيش والذي عُرض في عدد الفضائيات العربية وكذلك العمل الثاني والذي يعرض هذه الايام ايضا" بالاضافة لالبوم غنائي كامل بموسيقي سودانية وتوزيع مصري. 



 
  الشر  بره  وبعيد  ياتو كاس  ممتاز وياتو كاس السودان  البتهنى

 بيه إيمان لندن  الهلال  000  قولليها  يا إيهاب  خلا ص  راحت  عليكى 0

*

----------


## acba77

*يديك العافيه يا ايهاب
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*شكراً إيهاب على المعلومات و المجهود.......
إيمان لندن دى تستحق أن تغنى للجلفوووووط
*

----------


## النجم السامق

*مشكور يا إيهاب على الأخبار المتنوعه ولكن فعلا في سهرة الموصلي وعقد الجلاد يبدو إنهم ما عملو بروفات مع بعض ، لكن الناقص منو تاني غير عثمان النو ؟ لأني طولت ما تابعتهم بعد المشاكل الحصلت؟
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النجم السامق
					

مشكور يا إيهاب على الأخبار المتنوعه ولكن فعلا في سهرة الموصلي وعقد الجلاد يبدو إنهم ما عملو بروفات مع بعض ، لكن الناقص منو تاني غير عثمان النو ؟ لأني طولت ما تابعتهم بعد المشاكل الحصلت؟




الحبيب ناصر سلامات ومشتاقين
الحمدلله انك تابعت السهرة عشان انا بتمني اني ما أكون اتجنيت عليهم لكن من الواضح أن الفرقة لم تعد هي الفرقة وخاصة بعد غياب حجر الزاوية الموسيقار عثمان النو وغياب العضو الخير عبدالرحمن وغياب العضو نهلة وظهور عضوتين جديدتين واللتين لم أتمكن حتي من سماع صوتهما ويبدو أن الفرقة قد استعجلت كثيرا" (في رأيي) علي الظهور الشئ الذي خصم منها الكثير واكرر رأيي أن عثمان النو هو العراب الحقيقي للفرقة والذي لا يسهل تعويضه ويكفي أنه قاد المجموعة لقرابة العشرين عاما" 
 
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*مشكوووور يا ايهاب
                        	*

----------

